# Western Hermann's Tortoise in Canada



## irishshake (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello breeders,

I live in British Columbia. I will be heading to Red Deer , Alberta for the Western Canadian Reptile Expo in search of a Western Hermann's Tortoise on August 24th.

I realize how unlikely it will be for me to find what I am looking for, but I really want to get something healthy and pick it out myself.

Anyways, if I do not find one there I will keep looking. Does anyone out there know of breeders in Canada because I am willing to wait .

Thank-you

-Carl


----------



## irishshake (Jul 8, 2012)

That is a reallllll shame haha.


----------

